# Golden River Sports EXTENDED Annual Spring Swap and Sale April 10-12, 2009



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*Due to numerous customer requests, Golden River Sports is extending its annual Spring Gear Swap and Sale into this weekend, April 10-12! This is a great way to purchase everything you need for boating 2009! Please shop our left-over consignment inventory from last weekend, or if you have gear you want to sell, please bring to the shop ASAP this week. You get 100% store credit for what you sell or 80% cash! *

*NEW 2009 Inventory has arrived! Everything in the store is on sale – 10 to 40% off ALL this week!*

*Golden River Sports is located at 806 Washington Ave in Golden two blocks from the whitewater park. Call (303) 215-9386 or email [email protected]. *

*Home Page*


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*Get $100 off any new boat (priced $999 or more) to be used for in-store accessories! All new demos have also arrived. *

*Plenty of consignment skirts, PFD's, dry tops and helmets on hand. *

*Used boats currently in house include (as of Wed, Apr 8 ) *

**Dagger Mamba's 7.5 and 8.0*

**Prijon Creeker 225*

**Wavesport Habitat*

**Pyranha Creek 280*

**Wavesport XXX*

**Wavesport Siren*

**Jackson Superstar*

**Blisstick Freestyler*

**Pyranha I:3 222*

**Pyranha H:3 235*

**Riot Thunder 65*

**Pyranha Stretch L/XL*

**Riot Magnum 80*

**Riot Astro 54*

**Liquid Logic V56 Bigfoot*

*More to come!*


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

(Three Mamba 7.5's and two 8.0's)


----------

